# planta tipo



## AndresLucena

como se traduce el termino "planta tipo"? (tengo una vaga idea del significado asi q si alguien podria decirmelo, se lo agradeceria -- igual no es importante, es simplemente para satisfacer mi curiosidad)

muchas gracias


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¿De qué estamos hablando, Andrés? ¿De una fábrica o un vegetal?
UN poquito de contexto, por favor.
Es *si alguien pudiera...*
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## AndresLucena

jajajaj disculpen mi falta de definicion.

es en el contexto inmobiliario/arquitectonico 

la traduccion al supercalifragiloestilistico o en su defecto al ingles


----------



## Bil

Creo que sería '_standard plan/layout_.'


----------



## EVAVIGIL

*Model plant*, podría ser.
¿Es una fábrica, o un plano, como entiende Bil?
Al pedirte contexto, me refiero a la oración completa.
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## Yyrkoon

Estoy con Eva


----------



## AndresLucena

jajaj esta bien, pasa q no me explique. pasa q justamente no hay mucho contexto que digamos... no es de una oracion, sino que dice "Planta tipo:" y enumera las caracteristicas --- voy a usar el termino "Model Floor" (es una planta de un edificio, no de una fabrica)


MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS!!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Como dirían en Argentina: Hay que sacarte las cosas con sacacorchos, Andrés...
Saluditos desde Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## AndresLucena

Jjajaajajaj tal cual

Saluditos desde Madrid tambien (estoy ahi ahora -- desde este momento voy a hacer aclaracion de todo lo posible)


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Muchas gracias, así no nos tienes dando palos de ciego...
(Hace calor, ¿eh?)
EVA.


----------



## alsavi

Para unos pliegos de un proyecto de arquitectura que estoy traduciendo en el que aparece cantidad de veces este termino, que se refiere a la planta (el dibujo en bidimencional de un nivel dado de un edificio) que es igual para varios niveles del edificio, he tratado de buscar como decirlo en Ingles y no me aclaro. He verificado y he conseguido las siguientes opciones y no me decido:

*Standard Floor /Standard Layout
Model Floor / Model Layout
Typical Floor / Typical Layout*

He verificado en Internet todas estas combinaciones y para ninguna consigo paginas con contenidos que hagan referencia al ese sentido.
Gracias de antemano,


----------



## JuanPy

Lo que yo he llegado a ver en planos en inglés es

*Typical Floor *

creo que es la más usual.


----------



## abeltio

Typical floorplan


----------



## alsavi

Ya veo porque no daba con la traducción no era ninguna de mis combinaciones muchas gracias a ambos.
Saludos,


----------

